# Stern defends NBA in New Orleans.



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Bill Simmons: Why aren’t there more big market teams and less small markets?
> 
> David Stern: I would say that, then there wouldn’t be big markets anymore, they’d be split markets. You don’t know for sure what the impact of this is of having additional teams in the one big market is. There’s an interest in having a national league, represented on a national basis. Rather than having all of your teams in the LA greater area or greater New York area.
> 
> ...





> B.S.: New Orleans which is already owned by the NBA and Sacramento who can barely raise the funds for payroll, there is two candidates right there.
> 
> D.S.: Well to be fair New Orleans is actually going to be a top-15 grossing team that when it has 10,000 season tickets, together with an expression of support from the state then I’m not so sure they are indeed a candidate for contraction. (Goes on to defend Sacramento).


Bill Simmons has the most appropriate initials.

Linkage


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Well let's just say I "heard about" the podcast but I don't have any need to listen to it because I already know Simmons would just love to have about 5 big market teams and that's about it. Yes, his initials are perfect for him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*NBA Commissioner David Stern says 4 or 5 buyers interested in New Orleans Hornets*



> NBA Commissioner David Stern said the New Orleans Hornets are starting to show signs they can achieve long-term viability in New Orleans and have attracted interest from four or five potential buyers who would keep the franchise in the Crescent City.
> 
> Despite the league’s first lockout since the 1998-99 season, the Hornets are just 1,000 season tickets shy of meeting their sales objective of 10,000 after having 6,300 last season.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2011/08/nba_chief_david_stern_says_4_o.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hornets thriving financially despite NBA lockout*



> NEW ORLEANS (AP) -- The future of the NBA in New Orleans is showing increasing promise, even though fans and businesses pouring money into Hornets tickets and sponsorships have no guarantee that games will be played next season.
> 
> As the Hornets introduced Chevron as their fifth million-dollar corporate sponsor on Wednesday, team president Hugh Weber said the franchise is closing in on several goals seen as necessary to ensure pro basketball's long-term presence in the Big Easy.
> 
> ...



Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...4/hornets.lockout.ap/index.html#ixzz1Vzm3FHcN


----------

